# Need help finding more of these blanks



## propencity (Feb 20, 2016)

I have orders for custom pens and need more of these blanks.  I originally bought them online from LRCreatives but can't seem to find their website anymore.  Does anyone know where to get these?  I need 2 of each. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 20, 2016)

http://www.woodturningz.com/Genesis_Pen_Blanks.html


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 24, 2016)

I like the Bengal stripes. It is a good one for my granddaughter. It is her school's mascot. You must have some Cincinnati fans. Let us know if you find the source. They look easy to make. Pour out a sheet of black the thickness you want and slice it to fit in the mold. Pour the orange and insert the black. I may give that a try for my granddaughter.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 24, 2016)

I might have some of of these at home. I will check and let you know.


----------

